
Shoppers are turning to Amazon over Google for search - jseeba
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/27/amazon-is-the-first-place-most-online-shoppers-visit.html
======
SixSigma
Coming to the US, Amazon has lost so much value to me. The $49 minimum order
for free postage stops me buying things. I just open eBay and the same item
ships for free.

Yet in the UK I switched _to_ Amazon from eBay because it is a much better
service.

